# Ronan Lyons - depressing figures



## Firefly (22 May 2012)

http://www.ronanlyons.com/2011/04/26/%E2%80%9Cslash-and-burn%E2%80%9D-anything-but-the-need-for-realism-in-budget-2012/


As per the graph:

In 2011 we almost spent the same amount of money servicing debt as we spent on education.

In 2011 we almost spent the same on Social Welfare as we did on education & health _combined_.


----------

